# What is wrong with my build ?



## SachinJade (Jul 6, 2015)

​Hello folks.

My system is working slow for unknown reason, it takes almost 3 minutes to boot-up completely..I used to think it is because of Hard drives which I have connected, But when I tested they weren't causing the slow down.. there are no software bugs since I have tried re-installing OS multiple times.I am using Windows 8.1 on Intel core i3 2nd generation CPU, 2GB + 2GB DDR3 Kingston RAM , 500GB + 500GB + 2 TB + 1TB SATA Hard drives. ASUS 2GB DDR 3 GPU. Please suggest some changes or up-gradation for my system, it's been headache for me to use the system in spite of up-gradation.  How to know if my CPU is healthy? Shall I change my memory sticks? Please revert back with a solution.

Below is my AIDA64 Report which depicts all the system details :

 Computer                                          SACHINJADE
    Generator                                         Sachin
    Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows 8.1 Professional 6.3.9600.17736 (Win8.1 RTM)
    Date                                              2015-07-06
    Time                                              21:07


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Computer:
      Computer Type                                     ACPI x64-based PC
      Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows 8.1 Professional
      OS Service Pack                                   -
      Internet Explorer                                 11.0.9600.17842
      DirectX                                           DirectX 11.2
      Computer Name                                     SACHINJADE
      User Name                                         Sachin
      Logon Domain                                      SachinJADE
      Date / Time                                       2015-07-06 / 21:07

    Motherboard:
      CPU Type                                          DualCore Intel Core i3-3210, 3200 MHz (32 x 100)
      Motherboard Name                                  Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H  (2 PCI, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN)
      Motherboard Chipset                               Intel Panther Point B75, Intel Ivy Bridge
      System Memory                                     3561 MB  (DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM)
      DIMM1: Kingston 99P5471-002.A00LF                 2 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz)  (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz)  (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz)  (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)
      DIMM2: Kingston 99P5471-002.A00LF                 2 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz)  (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz)  (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz)  (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)
      BIOS Type                                         AMI (10/23/2013)
      Communication Port                                Communications Port (COM1)
      Communication Port                                Printer Port (LPT1)

    Display:
      Video Adapter                                     AMD Radeon HD 5450  (2 GB)
      Video Adapter                                     AMD Radeon HD 5450  (2 GB)
      3D Accelerator                                    ATI Radeon HD 5450 (Cedar)
      Monitor                                           Acer G195HQ  [19" LCD]  (LK20C0174030)

    Multimedia:
      Audio Adapter                                     ATI Radeon HDMI @ ATI Cedar/Park/Robson - High Definition Audio Controller
      Audio Adapter                                     Realtek ALC887 @ Intel Panther Point PCH - High Definition Audio Controller [C-1]

    Storage:
      IDE Controller                                    Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      IDE Controller                                    Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      Storage Controller                                Microsoft Storage Spaces Controller
      Disk Drive                                        ST2000DL003-9VT166 ATA Device  (2000 GB, 5900 RPM, SATA-III)
      Disk Drive                                        ST3500418AS ATA Device  (500 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
      Disk Drive                                        WDC WD5000AZRX-00L4HB0 ATA Device  (500 GB, SATA-III)
      Optical Drive                                     DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
      SMART Hard Disks Status                           OK

    Partitions:
      C: (NTFS)                                         460.7 GB (110.4 GB free)
      F: (NTFS)                                         1863.0 GB (666.5 GB free)
      H: (NTFS)                                         465.8 GB (428.6 GB free)
      Total Size                                        2789.4 GB (1205.6 GB free)

    Input:
      Keyboard                                          HID Keyboard Device
      Mouse                                             HID-compliant mouse
      Mouse                                             HID-compliant mouse

    Network:
      Primary IP Address                                192.168.1.6
      Primary MAC Address                               94-DE-80-A2-9D-10
      Network Adapter                                   Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller  (192.168.1.6)


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 6, 2015)

Did you install Drivers (Up to date from GIGABYTE website)
*Did you install GIGABYTE Easy Tune? It will slow down at the login screen while showing "Preparing your Desktop" If yes, uninstall it/disable it from startup*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2015)

was your pc slowing down after a fresh install( provided you did not install any other software)?
connect only one hard drive in which your current os resides. also provide a screenshot of crystaldisk info software.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 7, 2015)

Check Task manager 'performance' tab, to see if DISK or CPU isn't going crazy


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2015)

must be an issue with either :

A : Sata Data Cable
B : Motherboard SB Chip / Capacitor near around is degrading
C : Sata Power Cable Issue
D : Sata Port Issue
E : the most important  - one or more HDDs have developed bad sector / failing hence the OS takes too long time to detect it. So follow the method suggested by [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] - check each and every HDD one by one using HDD manufacturers dignostic tool like seatools Dos version for seagate. Perform long / extensive test and install OS on a "good" drive determined by diagnostic tool. Only then install os on it and connect only the OS drive with the motherboard. See how long it takes to boot up. BTW, disconnect Lan cable from motherboard.


----------



## SachinJade (Jul 8, 2015)

I have not installed Gigabye Easytune... I believe there is some Hardware issue with my system which I am not able to track.


----------



## SachinJade (Jul 8, 2015)

No issue with the performance graph.Check the screenshot.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 9, 2015)

upload the images on some image sharing websites like imgur. unable to view the attachment,.


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2015)

SachinJade said:


> I have not installed Gigabye Easytune... I believe there is some Hardware issue with my system which I am not able to track.



Did you perform the tests I've suggested. What's the result ?


----------



## bukaida (Jul 11, 2015)

What PSU do you have? Hope it is not a local one.


----------

